# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour Tết 2013 - du lịch Trung Quốc giá tốt nhất Tết 2013. Call: 0937973984(Kiều Vân)

## LETHIKIEUVAN

*Chương Trình Du Lịch Nước Ngoài* *Lễ 30/4:*
*(Liên hệ trực tiếp Lê Thị Kiều Vân 0937973984)*


*TRUNG QUỐC*
*BẮC KINH – THƯỢNG HẢI – HÀNG CHÂU – TÔ CHÂU- VÔ TÍCH*


*+ MST: TQ – VN.PV*
*+ Ngày khởi hành:*  *25/4*
*+ Thời gian: 07 ngày –  06đêm*
*+ Phương tiện: máy bay*


*LICH TRINH TOUR*

*Ngày 01 :  TP.HCM – BẮC KINH  * 
*Quý khách tập trung tại sân bay TSN làm thủ tục xuất cảnh, đáp chuyến bay  mang ký hiệu  VN 902 18:10 – 00:05 đi Bắc Kinh. Đến Bắc Kinh, xe và HDV địa phương đón Đoàn về khách sạn nhận phòng nghỉ ngơi.* 
*Ngày 02 :  BẮC KINH  (Ăn 3 bữa)*
*Qúy khách dùng điểm tâm. Xe đưa Qúy khách tham quan và chinh phục Vạn Lý Trường Thành – kỳ quan của thế giới, Cửa hàng chế tác ngọc thạch Bắc Kinh. Ăn trưa với món lẩu đặc sản của Bắc Kinh. Tham quan Sân Vận Động Quốc Gia (chụp hình bên ngoài), Hồ bơi quốc gia Thủy Lập, Phòng trưng bày Thần Tài – Kỳ Hưu, Di Hòa Viên – Cung Điện Mùa Hè của Từ Hy Thái Hậu và các vua chúa nhà Thanh.Qúy khách xem chương trình xiếc tạp kỹ. Ăn tối. Nghỉ đêm tại Bắc Kinh.*
*Ngày 03 :  BẮC KINH – VÔ TÍCH            (Ăn 3 bữa)*
*Qúy khách dùng điểm tâm. Làm thủ tục trả phòng. Qúy khách khởi hành tham quan Tử Cấm Thành, Cố Cung – với hơn 9999 phòng, nghe giới thiệu về cuộc sống xa hoa của các vị Hoàng Đế Trung Hoa ngày xưa, chụp hình lưu niệm tại Quảng Trường Thiên An Môn rộng hơn 4 hecta, tìm hiểu văn hóa trà đạo Trung Hoa. Ăn trưa. Tham quan Thiên Đàn –nơiđược chọn làm lễ tế trời của các vị vua, nghe HDV địa phương giới thiệu về lịch sử và nghi thức tế lễ, Đồng Nhân Đường – nơi khám chữa bệnh cho các vị vua. Ăn tối  món Vịt Quay Bắc Kinh. HDV  đưa đoàn  ra ga xe lửa khởi hành đi Vô Tích. Nghỉ đêm trên xe lửa.*
*Ngày 04 :  VÔ TÍCH – TÔ CHÂU  (Ăn 3 bữa)*
*Quý khách dùng bữa sáng trên xe lửa.* *Đến Vô Tích, xe và HDV địa phương đón đoàn đưa đi tham quan* *Phim trường Tam Quốc Diễn Nghĩa,* *Ngắm* *cảnh đẹp thiên nhiên Thái Hồ.* *Đoàn ăn trưa tại nhà hàng địa phương. Sau bữa trưa, tiếp tục** tham quan C**ửa hàng ngọc trai nổi tiếng của Thái Hồ,* *Nhà triển lãm Ấm Trà Tử Sa - tìm hiểu triết lý Trà Đạo Trung Hoa.* *Đoàn khởi hành đi Tô Châu. Đến Tô Châu, Quý khách dùng bữa tối. Sau bữa tối, nhận phòng khách sạn, nghỉ đêm tại Tô Châu.* 
*Ngày 05 :  TÔ CHÂU – HÀNG CHÂU (Ăn 3 bữa)*
*Qúy khách dùng điểm tâm. Làm thủ tục trả phòng. Khởi hành đi Hàng Châu. Đến Hàng Châu, Qúy khách tham quan Miếu Nhạc Phi, dạo thuyền tham quan Tây Hồ - cảnh đẹp của vùng Giang Nam. Ăn trưa. Thưởng thức Trà Long Tĩnh, Cửa hàng đá quý. Ăn tối. Qúy khách xem chương trình ca múa nhạc Tống Thành – tái diễn lịch sử văn hóa ngàn năm của Hàng Châu. Về khách sạn nhận phòng. Nghỉ đêm tại Hàng Châu.*
*Ngày 06 :  HÀNG CHÂU - THƯỢNG HẢI  (Ăn 3 bữa)*
*Qúy khách dùng điểm tâm. Làm thủ tục trả phòng. Đoàn khởi hành đi Thượng Hải. Đến Thượng Hải, ăn trưa, tham quan tháp truyền hình Đông Phương Minh Châu – tháp cao thứ 3 trên thế giới, ngắm toàn cảnh Thành Phố Thượng Hải (vé lên tháp tự túc), chụp hình lưu niệm tại Bến Thượng Hải nổi tiếng, dạo thuyền trên sông Hoàng Phố (chi phí tự túc). Tham quan Cửa hàng Ngọc Trai, Miếu Thành Hoàng – kiến trúc đặc trưng cho lối kiến trúc nhà cổ ở Thượng Hải, khu chế xuất Phố Đông, Cầu Nam Phổ. Ăn tối. Qúy khách về khách sạn nhận phòng, nghỉ ngơi hoặc tự do dạo phố khám phá Thượng Hải về đêm. Nghỉ đêm tại Thượng Hải.*

*Ngày 07 : THƯỢNG HẢI  – TP.HCM         (Ăn sáng, trưa)*
*Qúy khách dùng điểm tâm. Làm thủ tục trả phòng. Khởi hành tham quan Chùa Phật Ngọc – ngôi chùa linh thiêng nhất Thượng Hải và mua sắm tự do tại phố Nam Kinh Lộ - con phố mua sắm nổi tiếng của Thượng Hải. Ăn trưa. Đoàn khởi hành ra sân bay đáp chuyến bay VN 911 15:25 – 18:35 về TP.HCM, kết thúc chương trình tour. HDV chia tay Qúy khách và hẹn gặp lại!*

BẢNG GIÁ TOUR TRỌN GÓI CHO 1 KHÁCH


    TIÊU CHUẨN
GIÁ TOUR/ KHÁCH 
PHỤ THU PHÒNG ĐƠN

       K/sạn 3* 
 17.600.000 VNĐ/VÉ
… 



*GIÁ BAO GỒM :* 

*Visa Trung Quốc theo đòan,* *Tham quan ăn nghỉ theo chương trình,* *Quà tặng du lịch,* *Vé máy bay khứ hồi theo đòan,* *Khách sạn tiêu chuẩ**n 03 sao,* *Bảo hiểm du lịch với mức bồi thường tối đa là 10,000 USD/ Trường hợp.*
*KHÔNG BAO GỒM :* 

*Chi phí riêng cá nhân,* *Hành lý quá cước qui định,* *Tiền típ dành cho HDV và tài xế địa phương là: 3USD/người/ngày,* *Lệ phí visa tái nhập Việt Nam (khách nước ngoài, khách Việt Kiều): 40 USD/ Khách,* *Lệ phí visa Trung Quốc (khách quốc tịch Mỹ): 130 USD/ Khách.*
*ĐỐI VỚI TRẺ EM ( Tính theo ngày sinh ) :*

*Dưới 2 tuổi: 35% giá người lớn ( không giường ngủ chung với người lớn ) + thuế**Từ 2 - dưới 11 tuổi: 75% giá người lớn ( không giường ngủ chung với người lớn ) + thuế**Từ 11 tuổi trở lên : bằng giá người lớn .*

*PHƯƠNG VIỆT TOURIST – LƯU LẠI KHOẢNH KHẮC TUYỆT VỜI !*

* Mọi chi tiết đặt tour và tư vấn vui lòng liên hệ:*
*LÊ THỊ KIỀU VÂN*
*-------------------------------------*
*CTY CỔ PHẦN DU LỊCH PHƯƠNG VIỆT TOURIST*
Địa chỉ : 53 Đường số 6,  Hưng Phước 4, P.Tân Phong, Q.7, TP.HCM.
Điện Thoại : 08.66841553 *Ms.Vân*
*DĐ: 0937 973 984*
Fax : 08.54106017
Website: http://www.dulichphuongviet.com.vn 
Email: van.dulichphuongviet@gmail.com
Yahoo: van.dulichphuongviet
*-----------------------------------------------------*

----------

